# Some questions about making bezels



## Sgtarky (Nov 14, 2010)

I have some experience at making bezels but it pretty limited. I cant remember the website I was a member of that I got some assistance from, it might have been mp3car.com. I will trudge thru this site to get some ideas. but I need a pretty quick and easy solution, I dont want to spend a week looking up instructions and another week prepping. I have a Pioneer Avic f900bt, I had installed in my 2001 Ram, as you know they were not double din. I use abs cement and kinda roughed out the edges with the material removed from the bezel, I then used fiberglass body putty to smooth out the edges. . It looked "ok" but the radio was pretty much mounted with strap ties, and I would have to kinda a wiggle the radio from left or right to install the bezel. Well now I have traded the truck in on a 2007 dodge caravan. I have the radio roughed in now. what is the best mounting kit I can use for this? is there a kit that surrounds this radio that I can use a bezel, I would glue it to the factory bezel to make a perfect opening. if not I could probably tape aournd the radio and cut some abs, mold it around the radio. Really I dont want to spend more than 3 days making this. I think I spent close to week doing the Ram.








































the flash actually made it look worse


----------



## Sgtarky (Nov 14, 2010)

here is what I have done so far.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

i think the pics explain themselves but if you have any questions feel free to ask

Hope this helps

Luis


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Nexson on fiberglassforums.com does some awesome stuff with bezel creation/integration, think he's on mp3car.com as well. You should be able to get some tips from reading his build threads.


----------



## Sgtarky (Nov 14, 2010)

MaXius said:


> Nexson on fiberglassforums.com does some awesome stuff with bezel creation/integration, think he's on mp3car.com as well. You should be able to get some tips from reading his build threads.


yeah , that is the guy I remember. good work from him. Nice work elparner. I am really thinking on getting one of those mounting kits that surround a double din, I can use that as a bezel to blend into the bezel. i am just having hard time selecting one online, hate to get it and it doesnt fit my radio. I will probably buy a sheet of abs. Is that what you used as backing, or was that some of what you cut away. I know I read somewhere you can take the abs shavings, put them in a squeeze bottle full of acetone , makes kinda of an abs putty.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Sgtarky said:


> yeah , that is the guy I remember. good work from him. Nice work elparner. I am really thinking on getting one of those mounting kits that surround a double din, I can use that as a bezel to blend into the bezel. i am just having hard time selecting one online, hate to get it and it doesnt fit my radio. I will probably buy a sheet of abs. Is that what you used as backing, or was that some of what you cut away. I know I read somewhere you can take the abs shavings, put them in a squeeze bottle full of acetone , makes kinda of an abs putty.


Hi

yes it is abs sheet :thumbsup: i glued 3 layers so i didn't have to use a lot of body filler

Luis


----------



## Morganpartee (Jul 2, 2009)

That looks excellent! I just got a soldering iron with a hot knife attachment, and cut through plastic to make room for my radio. Then had a bezel that snapped over the face of the radio, though it obviously wasn't flush like that.


----------

